# Guess the Score Archive



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just something else to add flavour to our forum, hopefully it will get more people posting in here. 

Heres what you do: In the game thread, make sure you post a prediction of what the final score. At the end of the game, I will look over the prediction, and see who is the closest. 

Sorry that this is 3 games late, but I will check over the other ones already. I'm kind of winning by default, so everyone make sure you get your predictions in!

*Game 1: vs Sacramento*: Theo!
*Game 2: vs New Orleans*: Theo!
*Game 3: vs Memphis*: DaUnbreakableKinG
*Game 4: vs Golden State*: JGKoblenz
*Game 5 vs Orlando*: Captain Obvious
*Game 6 vs Miami*: Theo!
*Game 7 vs New Jersey*: Gambino
*Game 8 vs Washington*: Theo!
*Game 9 vs Phoenix*: << SkipToMyLou >>
*Game 10 vs New York*: JGKoblenz
*Game 11 vs Denver*: n/a
*Game 12 vs Minnesota*: n/a
*Game 13 vs San Antonio*: n/a
*Game 14 vs Portland*: n/a
*Game 15 vs Memphis*: Theo!
*Game 16 vs San Antonio*: Gripni
*Game 17 vs Houston*: XYRYX 
*Game 18 vs Utah*: JGKoblenz
*Game 19 vs Detroit*: Gambino
*Game 20 vs Minnesota*: Gambino
*Game 21 vs Seattle*: Gambino
*Game 22 vs Houston*: Theo
*Game 23 vs Chicago*: XYRYX
*Game 23 vs Golden State*: Gambino
*Game 24 vs Atlanta*: n/a
*Game 25 vs New York*: JGKoblenz
*Game 26 vs Atlanta*: 
*Game 27 vs Denver*: n/a
*Game 28 vs Boston*: n/a
*Game 29 vs Milwaukee*: Theo!
*Game 30 vs L.A Lakers*: n/a
*Game 31 vs Indiana*: Theo!
*Game 32 vs Houston*: mff4l
*Game 33 vs San Antonio*: Theo!
*Game 34 vs New Jersey*: Zach
*Game 35 vs Washington Wizards*: Theo!
*Game 36 vs Los Angeles Clippers*: _Dre_
*Game 37 vs Charlotte Bobcats*: Gambino
*Game 38 vs Denver Nuggets*: mff4l
*Game 39 vs Los Angeles Clippers*: Kekai23
*Game 40 vs Portland*: Gambino
*Game 41 vs Philadelphia*: Kekai23
*Game 42 vs Miami*: Theo!
*Game 43 vs New Orleans*: Theo!
*Game 45 vs Indiana*: Bird Fan33
*Game 46 vs Toronto*: madman
*Game 47 vs Chicago*: Gambino
*Game 48 vs Sacramento*: SMDre
*Game 49 vs Seattle*: Zach
*Game 50 vs Golden State*: Shabadoo
*Game 51 vs Phoenix*: SMDre
*Game 52 vs Utah*: bray1967
*Game 53 vs Sacramento*: SMDre
*Game 54 vs Phoenix*: DaUnbreakableKinG
*Game 55 vs New Orleans*: SMDre
*Game 56 vs Los Angeles Clippers*: SMDre
*Game 57 vs Los Angeles Lakers*: The Future7
*Game 58 vs Houston Rockets*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

got ya


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

yepp


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This just in:
The person with the most correct entries at the end of the season, will get to put the title "Dallas Maverick Predictor of the Year" into their sig

SCORE UPDATE:

Theo!: 6
Gambino: 5
JGKobelnz: 4
DaUnbreakableKinG, Captain Obvious, << SkipToMyLou >>, Gripni & XYRYX: 1


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Zach: 0  


Of course I have only done like 4.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

For the clip game mavs win 107-98.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aussiewill</b>!
> For the clip game mavs win 107-98.


Post the predictions in the game thread


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I didn't know I got one right.

:banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I stole this from the Pacers forum, but I will give my massive 9 rep points to the person who predicts the most correct score in our matches

You could help increase activity if you also give the winner rep points


----------

